# Business Management Software



## jjman523 (Jan 16, 2013)

Is anyone using Impress Precise Software? What are your thoughts on it? Is there a huge learning curve? What doesn't it have you wish it did?


----------



## susu (May 20, 2011)

I have been looking at their software also, just a bit pricey. I think the functionality will work perfectly.


----------



## jjman523 (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree, however, I think you have to look at the bigger picture in a decision like this. Because it becomes one of the most important parts of the entire business, you have to take into consideration things such as..

Will it improve employee productivity and efficiency?

Does it improve customer service?

Will it provide specific reporting information that will help make better business decisions and increase your success?

Does it reduce mistakes and eliminate waste?

In looking at the investment over a period of 2-3 years, what is the average weekly and monthly cost and does this actually reduce costs in other areas?

Just some things to think about when making a decision on something such as this.


----------



## Pjc24soc (Sep 13, 2013)

Question in regards to business software... I am also in the market and wondering what anyone thinks about T works manager? Is it user friendly? How is the learning curve? Is there anything it doesn't have that you wished it did?
TIA


----------



## susu (May 20, 2011)

You can download a demo of tworks manager, it allows you to do everything.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I always tell people to try out different tools and see what works best for your shop. You'll want to pick software to has good customer support, is maintained and has the features you need to grow and stay centralized. You'll have to change your shops process a bit to match the software you chose but yeah, play with as many as possible.


----------



## BazaamPrinting (Oct 18, 2015)

Printavo said:


> Yeah I always tell people to try out different tools and see what works best for your shop. You'll want to pick software to has good customer support, is maintained and has the features you need to grow and stay centralized. You'll have to change your shops process a bit to match the software you chose but yeah, play with as many as possible.


You should offer Quickbooks sync & Pricing Matrix feature to all Plans!

Seriously think about it for me this is the only reason I haven't switched to your service! For the price of 1 month on premium is damn near as much as the lifetime of T-Works Manager. 

I'm sure others feel the same away at most with my response about making quickbooks sync and pricing matrix for all plans


----------



## DeeSolution14 (Dec 16, 2014)

It all depends on the size of shop, employees and your sales volume to find a software that will suit your shop needs, do you complete apparel? Signs? Digital Print? Quick books is fine but not built for our industry its accounting software. I rather find software industry specific that will understand my needs and wants with the industry I'm manufacturing or Distributing in. I have a few suggestions to check out, Cyrius software especially for signs, ShopWorks is the one I use for my apparel needs and promotional items, they offer a suit of application to organize my eCommerce site and order automated order process for my clients. There a few out their just complete the online demo to assets which one is
the best for your establishment, Only can tell you what's working for me and hopefully it works for you as well and good luck!


----------

